# Sticky  Fishing Tackle Flea Market 2020 - CANCELLED



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Free parking and free admission!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The 2020 Holy Mackerel Flea Market for next week has been cancelled per their website...


----------

